
Unix toolbox - dreur
http://cb.vu/unixtoolbox.xhtml
======
starnix17
The author's website is incredibly clever: <http://cb.vu/>

It's a fake terminal but it's surprisingly fully functional (lots of commands
work, tab autocompletion, etc.)

~~~
cyunker
"sudo is for wimps"

~~~
tetha
no sandwiches :(

------
tav
Brilliant work — my only suggestion would be to add a few more sections for
"modern" tools like Git, Mercurial, Nginx, Redis, OpenVPN, Python
easy_install, Ruby gems, LXC, etc.

And perhaps also a section on ancient, but widely used, systems like autotools
— even something as simple as ./configure --prefix would be useful to have
known...

Hmz, I wonder if the author is aware of this thread on HN?

~~~
avolkov
Perfections seems to be the enemy of good. Actually I really like site format
as ~50 page reference seems to be really useful, or something that you could
take on a long car trip and casually look into.

I think that maybe programming and Make examples were unnecessary -- they
don't really give any idea about what to do with the language and don't
present any paradigms or quirks that you might need and there are much better
short tutorials on that topic out there. All in all, this wouldn't save you if
you got to write something in C++, but this would definitely help if you need
to remember some unix command that's just slipped your mind.

Though they might have included stuff for LVM to 'file system' section, LVM
commands are more or less intuitive as they are.

------
whimsy
WOW. If I could, I would vote for this twice! I wish I had found this years
earlier; it would have made acclimation to the command-line much quicker.

Fantastic.

------
j_baker
Interesting, although I'd have probably also put some examples for Python or
Perl in alongside the C and C++ examples.

------
WestCoastJustin
Is it only me, or is this website not loading for anyone else? I've tried over
the last 30 minutes of so??!?

~~~
tfh
[http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/http://cb.vu/unixtoolbox....](http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/http://cb.vu/unixtoolbox.xhtml)
is your friend.

~~~
WestCoastJustin
Ah, that's useful, thanks ;)

------
a1g
i dont understand how this is a toolbox as much as it is a command line
reference.

------
wazoox
Very nice overall. Thank you and kudos!

------
ntulip
thank you. thank you. and thank you.

------
bkhl
This is awesome! bookmarked!

------
a1g
good stuff, thank you

